# attitude pack questions



## stoner 420 (Dec 1, 2012)

hello everyone been a while but im thinking of gettting back into growing .. have read alot of good things about attitude lately but ive only ever used nirvana . i like nirvana really well but if i can make an order and get some freebies why not .. any ways is the price for on the seeds per seed or a pack and if a pack how many come in a pack .. i know the last time about a year and a half ago nirvana's price was for a 10 pack any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2012)

It usually says. Most regular packs come in 10. Fems you get a variety of options on some like this.  https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dinafem-seeds-white-cheese-auto/prod_3522.html


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is kind of besides the point of this post but i thought i would let everyone know that for about a week in december if you buy about $45 worth of seed you get 10 free ones at attitude 

Delta9 Labs &#8211; Sativa mix (5 reg)
TH Seeds &#8211; Critical Hog (1 fem)
Cali Connection &#8211; Boss Hog (2 reg)
Dinafem &#8211; Auto White Widow (1 fem)
G 13 Labs &#8211; Gigabud (1 fem)


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't forget to use the 420 code.


----------

